# Vote for your favorite photo



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I loved them all but had to make a call. Great photos everyone.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

^ I love this right down to the sploshy footprints behind him.


----------



## unaffected (Apr 13, 2011)

What wonderful photos! It was so hard to choose just one to vote for!


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

Hard to pick. I just love all of these Mud Puppies!!


----------



## StickyToedGeckos (Dec 16, 2007)

Those are ALL excellent.. I literally laughed out loud in my cube


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

What fun!! Love them all.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oh boy, this is a toughie! I've gotta say I'm glad my Toby boy is a DIVA dog--he only gets muddy if a ball is involved and he will try to find the path of least mud to retrieve it!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Sadly this is the first I have looked at this months photo contest....only to be delighted... I am still pondering over my decision!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

These were all GREAT pictures again this much and so very hard to choose just one.


----------

